

Amazon Cloud adds 50K instances a day. Ready for more than startups? - monkeygrinder
http://features.techworld.com/data-centre/3203007/inside-amazons-cloud-50000-server-instances-per-day/

======
rarestblog
Not "adds", but "provisions". Personally I provision instances for less than 1
hour, which would still increment server ID that was used for analysis in the
article.

Also "instance" != "server". 1 server = "x" instances, which might be
provisioned "y" times a day.

